# A Big sleepy Bouff-head Bear!!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well thats how I would describe Dudley when I had nearly finished grooming him! decided not to go over him with clippers this time but just a little scissor trim here and there, guess I should do him shorter again soon.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

He looks gorgeous!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh what a lovely boy! Looking lovely and fluffy!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

To to tooooo cute!!! He looks sleepy!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful cuddly wuddly Dudley 😍 Poppy is hyper after a groom, does it soothe him like a spa day for us?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Beautiful cuddly wuddly Dudley 😍 Poppy is hyper after a groom, does it soothe him like a spa day for us?


hmmm, not sure i'd say soothed, he hates being bathed and his legs being done so that wears him out, but I think he quite likes his head being done, thats when he lays right down - or it could just be boredom by then!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh Dudley, you're just gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He's beautiful! I like the longer coat. When I do Maggie that's all I do too, just a little off with the scissors so her coat is still long but not too long.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just gorgeous!! And a great living advert for your great work x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He looking so handsome. So cute he stayed on the table.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Dudley! I love his clean fluffy legs


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha ha, Marzi - you calling my boy ape face?!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a spin off of how Tracey compared Dot to a mountain gorilla after one session at the groomers...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Here you go, just so you (Dudley) don't get a complex - Dot gorilla pics:


I think that Donna once said one of hers looked like a Planet of The Apes character after a groom, but I can't remember which one


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha well done marzi on finding a white gorilla! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Here you go, just so you (Dudley) don't get a complex - Dot gorilla pics:
> 
> 
> I think that Donna once said one of hers looked like a Planet of The Apes character after a groom, but I can't remember which one


Dot is adorable! How could you not kiss this face constantly??? Look at her wee sweet face! :love-eyes:


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Nothing like reading this thread. I cannot stop laughing. You are mad.....


----------

